# Gopherus Berlandieri hatchling



## nancyfurst (Oct 21, 2016)

My friend in Mexico has this kind of tortoises, and she has had them for many years, they are all adults, and one baby hatched on September 2th 2016, she was telling me that all her tortoises hibernate during the winter, she said the baby will too. 
She has the hatchling separated from the adults. 
My question is: should she let this baby hibernate?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 22, 2016)

They do in the wild. Problem is, no one knows how many babies die during hibernation. 

Quite often, because hatch usually takes place in September, the babies just stay in the nest until the ground warms up in the spring.

It's up to your friend to do what they think is best. I would look real good trying to find more babies. Very seldom is there only one.


----------



## nancyfurst (Oct 22, 2016)

She said the eggs haven't hatched, only that one baby did, and since it's already this late in October she is assuming the other eggs didn't make it


----------



## tortadise (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah I'd presume to keep it awake. We can still get cool down here. Which the adults can handle. But not the babies. I assume she's somewhere in Tamaulipas?


----------



## nancyfurst (Oct 23, 2016)

She lives in Monterrey, Nuevo León


----------

